# lamborghini replica EV



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow sounds like a great project! 25k is a pretty decent budget but you would have to go with lithium of some sort for anything over 60 miles. 10 hours is heaps of time to charge batteries in so I would recommend going for an 80 mile range and charging at work since 120 miles will cost you a fortune in batteries. If you went with 45 3.2V Cloud EV packs (LiFePo4) for 144V @ 200Ah (or 288 @100Ah depending on the motors) you would have 28.8 kW which would get you 96 miles (@300Wh/mile guess, about 73 miles to 80% DoD and accounting for Peukerts [0.95 of capacity]) for $18 000. That leaves 7k for the controller, BMS, motors and chargers which might be doable. I'd go with a zivan charger ($1300) wait the 6 month lead time on a zilla 1k LV ($2000), Private message Hi Torque Electric on this site for a quote to get siamese motors ($3-4000?) and find a BMS that won't break the bank... You'd be cutting it close but it might be doable. Thundersky offer 90Ah packs which might give you a little extra money for parts but I don't know any suppliers in the US, 144V @ 180Ah would give 86 miles (65 for 80% DoD and peukerts). Anyways that might get you started... keep asking questions and check out our wiki.


----------



## DarkStarModz (May 12, 2008)

Hey thanks alot mattw i wasnt exspecting that much for batteries lol 18,000!!! Maybe ill lower my standerds,lol yeah there's no way ill be able to pull this off without going over budget. When i came up with this budget i had lead acid batterys in mind. So maybe ill go with lead acid for now and maybe a single warp 9 motor untill lithium-Ion's get cheaper.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Remember with your batteries you are basically paying 5-8 years of fuel costs up front. If you are doing 120 miles a day @ 25 mpg that's 4.8 gallons a day or $17 a day. If you do that 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year then in 5 years you would have paid $21 250 in fuel at current prices. That is assuming that fuel prices won't go up in the next 5 years which is a bad bet considering oil was $30 a barrel in 2003 and is now $125. I think what you want is doable for $25k and will save you some serious money (and stress) in the future as oil prices go upwards.


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

i suggest you focus on doing your daily commuter first and with the money you save set the lambo up for the weekend then you won't have to rack your brain with the dual specs and you can do both and have more money for each... the experience of building the daily driver can help you more in making decisions for the weekender than this forum can (first hand is always better if it doesn't hurt)...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know if you can stuff enough lead in a Fiero to get 80 miles, but maybe. If you went with a single 9 inch and a cheaper controller than a Zilla you could do it with Lithium and still have good performance. 80 miles of lead will weigh you down a lot.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.buildcoolstuff.com/wordpress-car/

here is a link to someone doing something similar to you. Might be a great resource and someone to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## ace holmes (May 11, 2008)

try supercapacitors it like $3200 50kw thats reasonable and there a lot lighter than lead
try the EEstor they charge ridiculously fast 5-10 minutes if have the right equipment


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

hey ace,where did you get the pricing info for the supercapacitors? i haven't seen any of that yet,appreciate the info!


----------



## ace holmes (May 11, 2008)

wiki they expect $2000 when they start mass produceing
heres the link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEstor#In_the_news


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i did some searching and found a few interviews concerning eestor.first zenn motors says they will be using eestor products for their new city car.then lockheed inks a deal that will give them exclusive marketing rights for eestor products to a "select customer base",homeland security and miltary applications.if the latter is the case then we wont be seeing any products for the public anytime soon,i hope that i am wrong.have to wait and see!


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

As MattW said, it is a worthwhile investment.

I'll give a slightly less optimistic view here, because I'm a realist.

Gas has reached $3.66/gallon where I live, so I'll say $3.50 will be the beginning price of gas.

By the rate at which gas prices are going up, I could see in 5 years gas reaching $15/gallon. (scary huh?)

So lets say the average price over those 5 years for the gas you pay for will end up being $11.50/gallon.

You'll end up spending on average $55.20 every day to commute your 120 miles.

So 55.20 times 5 days a week times 50 working weeks per year = $13,800 per year on average over a 5-year period (assuming gas reached $15/gallon 5 years from now)

That would mean that only two years worth (on the average) would equate to $27,600 which is beyond the total budget you have for the whole car.


How about a less scary vision of the future?
In 5 years gas reaches $10/gallon. So on average your gas costs would be $6.50/gallon over 5 years.

That would end up as $7800 of gas per year on average, thus in 3 years time you'll have $23,400 worth of gas, nearly recouping your whole budget.


If my math isn't perfect enough for you, go ahead and tell me, I won't be offended.


----------



## ace holmes (May 11, 2008)

theres always elctrovaya they already are selling capicitors for laptops with 16hr range 
but let stay on topic and help the guy trying to build a lambogini
http://shop.5click.com/evstore/product.cfm?ProductID=10 link to electrovaya


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

electrovaya is now the supplier to phoenix motors for their line of vehicles,again i dont think you'll be seeing any consumer type batteries from them for awhile either.trying to put together a pack with the laptop packs would be daunting and expensive to say the least.might as well buy the lithiums from cloud ev at 400 bux apeice.at least they are 200ah.


----------



## ace holmes (May 11, 2008)

never heard of phoenix


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

here's a link to their site: http://www.phoenixmotorcars.com/index.php

and a video on youtube: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PjMsXIBtAn8

enjoy!


----------



## ace holmes (May 11, 2008)

theyr cars look good unlike some companys they maintain with mainstreem
how much do they cost projected at least


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

mattW said:


> Remember with your batteries you are basically paying 5-8 years of fuel costs up front.


Hi,

Not exactly. Electricity isn't free. You are paying for 5-8 years of storage for a more efficient, less expensive and potentially cleaner source of energy. You are also paying for a form of security because Oil is getting scarce.

Best Wishes,

Mitch


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the Phoenix cars are going for around $45K, though they are targeting fleet purchases mostly.


----------



## ace holmes (May 11, 2008)

ok a dodge stratus is to heavy and 10k wont cut it 15k is realistic


----------

